# My post was moved. Now I can't access it!



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

I got a prompt stating I need 10 post before I can veiw the thread. But I post in the new member area. It was moved from there. 
Now I can't view it. Kinda sux


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

You posted a question in the member introduction area of the forum... The section is for well... saying hello and introducing yourself. ;-)

I'll place the thread in the general handgun area.


----------



## JFord. (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh ok I understnad. Thank you. I was jusb gonna keep replying til j got to ten. Ha. THnx


----------

